# Rabbit help.. Neutered male with unspayed female



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Miffy got the snip at our old vet (since found out they aren't that good) but tonight I could hear noise coming from my room. Thought it was the piggies just being piggies but came intio my room there to find Miffy ontop of Blubell and he knew what he was doing.. Is it normal for a neutered rabbit to do that because I'm a bit worried now


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

humping is normal dominance behaviour for rabbits, especially if they'd recently been apart. How long ago was he neutered? I think they remain fertile for 6 weeks.

edit: to be on the safe side I would probably go in for an emergency spay just in case, it's best to get her neutered anyway as unspayed does stand an 80% chance of developing reproductive cancers.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> humping is normal dominance behaviour for rabbits, especially if they'd recently been apart. How long ago was he neutered? I think they remain fertile for 6 weeks.
> 
> edit: to be on the safe side I would probably go in for an emergency spay just in case, it's best to get her neutered anyway as unspayed does stand an 80% chance of developing reproductive cancers.


He was neutered a year and a half ago. I wouldn't be so worried if it wasn't for the fact the stories I've heard about the vet now and also the fact they told us he was female up until he went in to get 'spayed'. They haven't been apart atall.

Blubell is going to get spayed at 6 months anyway but our vet is closed because it's a holiday. Would it be ok to wait til next week?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Have a look at his genitals - If he hasn't got furry teabags that means they did their job and took them! In which case I don't think he could possibly get her pregnant.

If you look and he's still in tact then I would report the vet immediately. 
You'd need someone else's advice on what to do for your girl as I don't know if anaesthetic or birth is more dangerous for a young bun.

I highly doubt you've got anything to worry about though.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mclaren is neutered (5 years ago!) and he often tries humping Kara! He doesnt bother with any of the other girls, its just her he likes! So its pretty common behaviour I think, not much to worry about.

*Heidi*


----------

